# Frage zu SQLite und LIKE



## FredS (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir SQLite runtergeladen um ein paar SQL-Befehle zu testen.
Leider klappt es bei mir nicht, Einträge mit "LIKE" oder "=" auszuwählen.
Obwohl ich eine Tabelle habe in der ein entsprechender Eintrag drin ist.

Bsp.:

Wir haben eine Tabelle TestDB:
ID   Name
1     Christian
2     Horst

SELECT * FROM TestDB WHERE Name LIKE 'Chri%';
auch das hier geht nicht:
SELECT * FROM TestDB WHERE Name = 'Christian';

Dann wählt SQLite nicht den Eintrag in der ersten Zeile aus.
Wenn ich aber folgendes eintippe:
SELECT * FROM TestDB WHERE ID = 1;
Klappt es..

Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## stonedjehova (3. Mai 2004)

Hast du in den Spaltentiteln Gross- & Klienschreibung beachtet?

-wahrscheinlich ja, aber dann weiss ich auch nicht...

mfg

s.j.


----------



## Movera (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

die Syntax ist vollkommen in Ordnung, eigentlich müßte es klappen. Kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung?

Ich würde mir die Daten mal genau ansehen, vielleicht ein führendes Blank? Mach doch mal folgende Abfrage:

SELECT * FROM TestDB WHERE Name LIKE '%Chri%';

Bin sehr neugierig, wenn du den Fehler gefunden hast solltest du ihn auf jeden Fall hier posten.


----------

